

Show HN: Beta available for our website that connects past, present and future - Waevian

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;teaser.waevio.com&#x2F;
Check out and please let me know what do you think.
======
thomasmeagher
Going to check it out. You might want to optimize the site for mobile, I can
help: thom (dot) meagher (at) gmail

~~~
Waevian
Thanks for the tip, we are working on it. :) If have any trouble with it,
we'll def contact you, thanks for the offer!

------
yzzxy
[http://teaser.waevio.com/](http://teaser.waevio.com/)

------
dyovak
Looks interesting, I'll bite. Looking forward to the beta.

~~~
Waevian
Thanks!

------
Bayesianblues
I'm Intrigued - in for the beta.

~~~
Waevian
Thank you! :)

